# Anyone take klonopin for anxiety?



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

I just started it and it seems to be helping......sadly, I cannot tell my wife as she is against meds....


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

why is she against meds? Heck, meds and counseling saved my marriage.


----------



## KSimpson99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've taken it for years now. I know it helped when I first started taking it.

I think its still helping, but the only time I can really tell its doing anything is if I miss a dose.


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> why is she against meds? Heck, meds and counseling saved my marriage.


she thinks you should be able to solve your problems without meds.....plus, I have had issues with meds before that she had to endure...


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

KSimpson99 said:


> I've taken it for years now. I know it helped when I first started taking it.
> 
> I think its still helping, but the only time I can really tell its doing anything is if I miss a dose.



you take it daily?

what is the dose?


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> why is she against meds? Heck, meds and counseling saved my marriage.


what meds are you on?


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not on any. My H is on Wellbutrin. Before, he had such bad depressive issues and things he refused to deal with from his past, that his acting out and suicidal indeation nearly destroyed us.


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> I'm not on any. My H is on Wellbutrin. Before, he had such bad depressive issues and things he refused to deal with from his past, that his acting out and suicidal indeation nearly destroyed us.



so is the med working?


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes it is! He tried Celexa before, but it was NOT a good fit for him. The WB and the counseling, has given me the man I love back, not the hostile, destructive, bitter, apathetic person hell bent on making the worst possible decisions he could I lived with when he was in his depressive phase.


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> Yes it is! He tried Celexa before, but it was NOT a good fit for him. The WB and the counseling, has given me the man I love back, not the hostile, destructive, bitter, apathetic person hell bent on making the worst possible decisions he could I lived with when he was in his depressive phase.


how long was he depressed?

how long on WB?

I am glad it is working


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

This round, he was depressed for 6-8 months before getting on it. He has been on it since May. Tried Celexa for 2-3 weeks before hand and had horrible results. Sometimes, its a matter of finding what works best. 
What are you on Klonopin for? Where does your anxiety stem from? His depression caused him a great deal of anxiety. WB leveled that out too, but thats just him; results are always different.


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

I have generalized anxiety disorder and depression.....I really don't know where the anxiety comes from.....


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Are you on something for the depression also? With my H, the anxiety really was triggerd BY his depression. Once the depression got under control, the anxiety subsided. He was given Propanalol for anxiety, and has not had to use it in a very long time.


----------



## KSimpson99 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry - get the dosages confused - but I think I'm taking two .5mg per day.

I know I take two and that they are yellow and "scored".

For a while I was taking one and a half pills per day (.75mg total), but then wife started her new life with her new friends, and I'm now cleared to take 1.5 per day, but usually still just stick with the 1.0.

Only thing I would say is to try and use it short term. I used to take 2.0 per day. A Psych tried taking me off completely. Even tapering off, I thought I was going to go crazy after two weeks of being completely off of it.


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

KSimpson99 said:


> Sorry - get the dosages confused - but I think I'm taking two .5mg per day.
> 
> I know I take two and that they are yellow and "scored".
> 
> ...


What taper schedule were you on?

How long have you been on it?

I am going into my 3rd week at .5mg a day....


----------



## KSimpson99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I had been on it for about 3 years. Tried to taper me off over about 6 weeks from 2.0 to nothing at all. Felt terrible.

Put me back on 1.0 per day and everything was fine again. Been at that level for about 2 years.

.5 per day is not bad at all, especially if it is helping.

The claim with Klonopin v. Xanax is that Klonopin isn't as likely to be addictive. My experience is that over several years of everyday use you can become dependent on it.

But for now, do what you have to do to get through. Meds can be very helpful, especially if used alongside therapy.


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

KSimpson99 said:


> I had been on it for about 3 years. Tried to taper me off over about 6 weeks from 2.0 to nothing at all. Felt terrible.
> 
> Put me back on 1.0 per day and everything was fine again. Been at that level for about 2 years.
> 
> ...


My dr told me klonopin is not very addictive as have several pharmacists......I am hoping I am not on it for years though.....but for now it is helpful...


----------



## confusedman (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had a rough couple of days on klonopin....sleepy in the daytime and restless at night....I am going to ask my dr for a taper off schedule....I have only been on it 3 weeks so it shouldn't be too hard...I hope....

oh..plus it is giving me headaches and nausea


----------

